# modèle de time capsule



## macsurf (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
ja vais faire l'acquisition d'une time capsule et en passant chez darty il y a deux modèles de time capsule l'une a comme référence A1355 l'autre A1409 pouvez me confirmer  laquelle est la version V4?
Merci A+


----------



## akegata (18 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir c'est la A1409, il y a un tableau comparatif sur cette *page *


----------

